# January 2013 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

*Congratulations to January's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, Lintu!*

Lintu (29 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Saranda (14 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Phantomcolt18 (11 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Wallaby (10 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Rissa (9 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Samstead (9 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

rileydog6 (9 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MangoRoX87 (7 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Twilight Arabians (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

omgpink (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Wanstrom Horses (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

cloudkisser (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HowClever (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

WesternRider88 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

JaneyWaney9 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

JustImagine (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

cinnamon (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

caljane (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Freemare (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorseLovinLady (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HarleyWood (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

GotaDunQH (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Baylen Jaxs (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

mgsavannah1315 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

countryryder (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Horseygirlsmith (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kindredspirit (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

FaithCat (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kntry (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hedgie (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Zora (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

KylieHuitema (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Kliment (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorseCrazyTeen (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsey and Holistic (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

66Domino (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

whispering willow (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

crom5 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BarrelBunny (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

LeynaProof (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Rachel1786 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Endiku (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Breezy2011 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

smguidotti (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BornToRun (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Dappledbaybeauty (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

lasso (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

QuietHeartHorses (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

natpav (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

GracielaGata (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Lebanese horse lover (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

GallopingGuitarist (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

itsmeaghan (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Dark Intentions (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Get up and go (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

QH Lover (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Red Cedar Farm (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SugarPlumLove (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

beau159 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BlooBabe (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MissColors (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Cowgirl140ty (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

DrumRunner (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kay56649 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Sanolena Pep Ranch (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

lilruffian (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Tarpan (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

jenniferw (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

AlottaBitCountry (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kim_angel (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

amberly (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

armydogs (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

NeuroticMare (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Pattilou (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

anniegirl (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ilikehorses2 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

dieselcowgirl (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Lilley (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Barrelracer00 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Fahntasia (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

AngieLee (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

courtneyraae (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

tigggr1570 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Crescent (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

NdAppy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SpiritLifter (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

LittleAppy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

apachewhitesox (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Nokotaheaven (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

gamingirl22 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

LoveTheSaddlebreds (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Trouble4yaPaint (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

dashygirl (0 votes)


----------

